# SUDDENLY GAINED WEIGHT ON KETO!! WTF



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi guys, I wonder if you could help me.

After 8 months away from the gym and any form of strict diet I found myself weighting in at 19 stone of fat and untoned muscle.

So my plan was to shed the fat with a keto diet, down to approx 17stone, and then, build lean muscle mass slowly again.

Now I set about a keto diet as follows:

Meal 1 5 x eggs

Meal 2 200g Gammon, 2 fried eggs (cooked in Olive Oil)

Meal 3 Whey Protein Shake, tbsp of Natural Peanut butter

Meal 4 50g Almonds

Meal 5 200g Chicken, 2 Fried Eggs

Meal 6 Protein Shake, tbsp of Natural Peanut butter

I am also taking 60mg of eph 4 times a day (yes I know its high but my bod has built up some resistance to it over the years)

Now of course to begin with I started to lose weight easily, lost a stone in 5 weeks. But the last 2 week has plateaued, and finally this week I have gained a pound!

I am doing 90 mins cardio a day, 45 first thing, and 45 last thing at night.

I have also noticed on the bike that my heartrate isnt getting as high as it use to. Obviously to burn fat im trying to keep it at about 120bpm, and with the eph use to struggle to keep it below 130ish, but now its hovvering around 118/119.

Questions guys:

Is it time to give the eph a rest?

Increase the cardio?

Restrict calories further?

Anything else I can do?

Am training back natty at the moment to shed the fat, but once its lost will look at going back onto Test/Tren to get the lean mass back.

Stats at the mo:

6'3

247lbs

18-20% (approx)

Anything else you need to know guys let me know.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

What is the calorie break down of the foods?

In the 5 weeks of keto have you incorporated a refeed? Could be a simple as just giving your metabolism a kick


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Nutritional Intake for the day is:

I forgot to mention above I also add 2 tablespoons of Avocado Oil to my shakes, so thats another 60g fat per day, thats 189g fat per day total.

Meal 1 p39, f36

Meal 2 p50, f44, p13, f 12

Meal 3 p30, f8, c2

Meal 4 p11, f25, c10

Meal 5 p50, f8

Meal 6 p30, f8, c2

Totals Protein 210, Fats 189, Carbs approx 18

I did have my first cheat meal for weeks on Sunday, which just consisted of a huge portion of mash potato!!!!!.......but I wouldnt have thought that would have accounted for the weight gain by Wednesday??

Cheers


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

PSCARB......Any ideas??


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

By Wednesday the water-weight could still be dropping off from the cheat, why were you weighing yourself mid-week anyway mate?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

buffguymart said:


> Hi guys, I wonder if you could help me.
> 
> After 8 months away from the gym and any form of strict diet I found myself weighting in at 19 stone of fat and untoned muscle.
> 
> ...


Just chill the fcuk out, with keto diets your water will be all over the place, especially around carb up. I can range 10lbs over a week on keto. And also what the hell has scales got to do with anything? Do you look leaner, you may have actually gained muscle, it does happen.

Sometimes on a cut (I cut on CKD) I can go 2 or 3 weeks without a weight drop, and sometimes I can drop 4lbs in a week.

Just keep an eye on the mirror, and if you are convinced you're not moving in the right direction, then reduce fats down a little, or even protein a tad, you don't need masses of protein on a keto diet. 1g per lb of LEAN body mass is plenty enough.

You may also want to consider having a big cheat DAY! yes a whole day of eating what the bloody hell you want. You may gain 10lbs over this 24 hour period, but this will all go and then some within the next 7 days if you keep it tight.

Try spacing your meals out, same calories, but larger meals, spaced out.

There are lots of things you can do to adjust on a keto diet.

Change something, monitor, move on, change something else, monitor, move on.

Sometimes you need to find your own answers.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheat day's are awesome, one of the few thing's I enjoy about CKD :lol:

I don't think I could manage on just one meal.. I hope I don't get to that stage haha.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Cheats are great, and necessary when you've been restricted calorie wise for a while. Look up

LEPTIN!!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I read most of your posts, so I'm quite up to date on leptin now pmsl :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

As Joe says is probably a change in water weight... just monitor it for a week or so and look at the overall pattern. Contrary to popular belief though it is possible to gain weight (muscle and/or fat) on a keto diet... it's still eventually about how many calories you eat overall despite the metabolic differences that such diets have.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Fats seem a bit high IMO.

Caloric breakdown should be a ratio of no more than 60/40 fats to protein.

Your's is:

Protein - 540 cals

Fats - 1701 cals


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

God said:


> Too much protein can take you out of ketosis. Lots of fat is needed if you're on a true keto diet. Whether or not ketosis is needed is another matter but a 60/40 ratio rule is a load of bollocks.


First time I've ever heard of that TBH.

I'm not denying lots of fat is needed, but cals also need to be reasonably low. If I was gunna adjust the diet he has posted I'd reduce fats slightly and keep everything else the same. JMO.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> Fats seem a bit high IMO.
> 
> Caloric breakdown should be a ratio of no more than 60/40 fats to protein.
> 
> ...


He said protein 210g that's 840 calories


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> He said protein 210g that's 840 calories


Yeh, you're right, typo.

Still way off 60/40 though.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> Yeh, you're right, typo.
> 
> Still way off 60/40 though.


So what!

Who said 60/40 anyway? I usually go 30/70 on Keto

My calculations are:

Bodyweight in lbs x10 for total calories

Lean bodymass in lbs x 1 for protein grams.

Remainder of calories as fat.

For example, 200lbs @ 20% Bodyfat would be

2000 Calories total

Protein 160g x 4 is 640 calories.

Leaving 1360 calories to be eaten in fat. So 151g

And it's not like I don't know what I am talking about with Keto, see my many keto contributions over the last couple of years.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> So what!
> 
> Who said 60/40 anyway? I usually go 30/70 on Keto
> 
> ...


joe im totally confused with this?

im 196 lbs which means i can have 1960 cals

but how do i work out how much protein i can have? i see its x4, but what do i times by 4 to get my protein measurements??

looking to start a keto but well confused, have you got any guidance please


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Oliver,

Protein is 1x LBM in Joes calcs


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> joe im totally confused with this?
> 
> im 196 lbs which means i can have 1960 cals
> 
> ...


160x4 comes from 200lb total weight, 20% bodyfat. Take 20% off 200lbs you get 160lbs of lean body mass.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Joes words of wisdom again lol i wonder if this one will listen!

To the OP, i wouldnt worry if i was you, its only 1lb! And mid week too, i say your best weigh time is saturday morning before any cheats or too soon after them, weighing yourself at different days and times can confuse you, also when did you weigh? Later on in the day once youve eaten or first thing? If it was later on it could just be the food you ate, when you gain like 5lbs on keto youve got a problem!! Lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

*Of more concern to me is the Eph:*



> I am also taking 60mg of eph 4 times a day (yes I know its high but my bod has built up some resistance to it over the years)


That is a considerable dosing, and I presume that you have been doing it for a while.

How much caffeine do you take on workout days and non workout days? Do you cycle use?

I would suggest that you take a complete break from the eph for a few months, and then reintroduce it if you need to at a lower dose and cycle its use. Strategically the main drivers should be cardio and diet. You heart and CNS will thank you in a few years.

*Cardio*



> I have also noticed on the bike that my heartrate isnt getting as high as it use to. Obviously to burn fat im trying to keep it at about 120bpm, and with the eph use to struggle to keep it below 130ish, but now its hovvering around 118/119.


I would burn very little at 120bpm. Instead of using the 120bpm or 130bpm, use ventilatory threshold as your guide for steady state cardio intensity - when you are puffing hard, just holding in there but if you tried to talk to someone, you would be in trouble.

Your bike resistance, or speed you run at should be whatever takes you to that point of breathing difficulty.

*Refeeds*

Joe was bang on with the leptin point IMO. Regular clean refeeds would be my prefered route.

J

J


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Just chill the fcuk out, with keto diets your water will be all over the place, especially around carb up. I can range 10lbs over a week on keto. And also what the hell has scales got to do with anything? Do you look leaner, you may have actually gained muscle, it does happen.
> 
> Sometimes on a cut (I cut on CKD) I can go 2 or 3 weeks without a weight drop, and sometimes I can drop 4lbs in a week.
> 
> ...


Joe, I have heard that when you are on calorie restricted diet or say on keto diet, your protein intake should be on higher side. I have even read around 1.5 gm/lbs which is in contrast with your recommendation of 1 gm/lean lbs. I myself dont consume 1.5 gm/lb when I am on diet so this coming from you would be a relief for me but still I would like to know whether this much less protein would result in muscle loss.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to give my thoughts on protein intake when on keto... go too high and you'll not be able to achieve ketosis consistently as when carbs are restricted the body converts a higher percentage of the protein to glucose and this can keep knocking you out and make you feel awful. If sedentry then you absolutely must keep the protein low, but if training or just fairly active you can get with a little higher protein.

Joe can rationalise his figures for you as he knows what he means and is talking about, but I'd use his 1g per lb figure if not exercising, and shift it to the 1.5g per lb figure when physically active.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> So what!
> 
> Who said 60/40 anyway? I usually go 30/70 on Keto
> 
> ...


joe is the above meant to be lbm also ?


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just to give my thoughts on protein intake when on keto... go too high and you'll not be able to achieve ketosis consistently as when carbs are restricted the body converts a higher percentage of the protein to glucose and this can keep knocking you out and make you feel awful. If sedentry then you absolutely must keep the protein low, but if training or just fairly active you can get with a little higher protein.
> 
> Joe can rationalise his figures for you as he knows what he means and is talking about, but I'd use his 1g per lb figure if not exercising, and shift it to the *1.5g per lb figure when physically active*.


According to Joe, this should be 1 gm/lean lbs of body weight. Not just /lb of body weight. Thats why I am confused. As in my case, I am 227 lbs with 15% bf. So thats 192 lean lbs. Shall protein intake be 227 gms or around 190 gms? And I'll train intensely 4 days/week even during keto. And if we go by 1.5g per lb figure when physically active, that will be around 340 gms. I possibly cannot maintain that much protein intake in my lifestyle and culture.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

chetanbarokar said:


> According to Joe, this should be 1 gm/lean lbs of body weight. Not just /lb of body weight. Thats why I am confused. As in my case, I am 227 lbs with 15% bf. So thats 192 lean lbs. Shall protein intake be 227 gms or around 190 gms? And I'll train intensely 4 days/week even during keto. And if we go by 1.5g per lb figure when physically active, that will be around 340 gms. I possibly cannot maintain that much protein intake in my lifestyle and culture.


192g of protein per day mate. 340 is way too much, especially on keto, when you DON'T want excess protein turning to glucose via gluconeogenesis.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Mate have you considered cycling clen 2wks on 2wks off and using eph during the off.

I was under the impression that to get into ketosis the carbs are the main factor???? :confused1:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

first question: are you 100% sure that those macros you said are correct? i.e do you weigh ALL of your food including the fat in butter for when you fry your eggs?

not trying to sound denoting, but suprisingly enough many people fail to weigh all of their food such as butter so in the end calculate their daily macros wrong.

i was losing weight on keto, but it seemed to stall for a couple of weeks so i bought a set of digital kitchen scales and weighed EVERYTHING and now the weighloss is back on track.

empty stomach cardio also helps


----------

